# [US] Where can I get the gateway card the fastest for cheap?



## hsdubb19 (Mar 29, 2015)

Eachmall, it's like $60 but it comes from China I think. 

I am in the US


----------



## MonkeyWithAGun (Mar 29, 2015)

I got mine from thegamerdepot.  It took less than a week coming from CA to east coast.  it was $75 i think, but its a legit gateway


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 29, 2015)

This isn't McDonalds.  . 

Fast or cheap, you pick.  Modchipdirect.com is fast and ships from NY.


----------



## Panda is my username (Mar 30, 2015)

What is the cheapest place then?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2015)

From what I understand the cheapest and fastest stateside is peachds


----------

